# Stone chips



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone had any tips for getting rid of stone chips? Washed the motor and the bugger is covered in them on the front, not pretty! :x 
Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Touch up from the dealers build it up over a few days and polish back as needed


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

OK cheers, but what's the best way to apply the paint??


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Use a toothpick to apply the paint on mine.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

smartartkid said:


> OK cheers, but what's the best way to apply the paint??


Just remembered Halfords do a touch up kit the the brush with the kit is very fine I have used that or the one with the Audi paint all down to how bad the chip is


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

OK thanks chaps, I'll have a look into this over the weekend.

Ta very much! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

For single stone chips I normally build up a layer of touch up paint so it slightly proud, wet sand and then machine polish.

If you have quite a few stonechips alot of people on Detailing World have used this kit and had good results 
http://www.drcolorchip.com/


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Nick, all worked a treat, vey vey nice result. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

smartartkid said:


> Thanks Nick, all worked a treat, vey vey nice result. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


what did you use in the end?

i cleaned my car today and have got alot of noticable chips!


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I used coctail sticks to apply carefully, then just rubbed it down followed by a dose of my oscilating polisher. It still needs a bit of polishing but so far so good. Ta for the help gents!


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

PS, by polising I meant wet and dry/cutting polish/polish then it will be finally wax (haven't got to that bit yet though)


----------

